

Yobongo Will Be In The Running For The Addictive App At This Year’s SXSW - dkasper
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/21/yobongo-sxsw/

======
ChaseB
Do you guys have a flagging system in place? If some coffee shop loc' insists
on telling everyone he's going to kill them, this might be frowned upon.

------
mayank
Really interesting concept. Any plans to pair it with location checkins to let
people chat with other people at a specific location (i.e., a specific
restaurant rather than a general neighborhood)? I could see that as being
interesting -- for example, arriving at a restaurant and either asking about
what's good, or viewing a cached transcript of recent chats.

------
iwasphone
Great commercial!

Wishlist: Android version

~~~
dkasper
We hear that, send a great android programmer our way!

